

Why getting noticed is the most important step in startup success. - kanebennett
http://www.startupproject.org/2011/03/getting-noticed/

======
ashishg
Good article, but it's not all about Media attention.

I agree with the "Get Noticed" portion, but you may be able to get noticed
from targeted marketing within a niche. If you target a core group of
potential customers/users, even cold calling or getting involved in their
community will get you noticed. If you have a good enough product, it'll "get
noticed" through word of mouth, rather than Media Attention, which is a much
better way of getting noticed.

